# 95 Maxima Brake Light on Dash



## bbpatt (Jul 20, 2005)

My Maxima brake light on the dash has been coming on intermittently for the past two weeks. There is no noticable change in the brakes and otherwise the car seems to be running fine. 

Is it possible for the the indicator light to malfunction without any brake problem? Is this a serious concern? 

The car has 90,000 miles and is an SE model.


----------



## 89dragger (Oct 3, 2005)

i bet you haven't even checked the fluid level in the brake system. most likely the dumby light is telling you to check that.


----------



## Spink02 (Jan 10, 2007)

That was the first thing I checked. It is in the normal range but it is pretty close to the low mark. I'm going to to pick up some fluid in the morning and see if that helps but I just wanted to find out any other possible causes before hand in case that doesn't help I'll know what else to check. It's definitely above the low mark but it's closer to low than to max. All the bulbs are working and the parking brake isn't on. The pads started squeaking less than 100 miles ago.


----------



## Cdg2125 (Sep 23, 2006)

brake light means three things. Your fluid is low, your pads need to be changed, or the ebrake is still/stuck on


----------

